# Antigen Tests



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Can any one recomend a chemists within 100km of Dieppe to get get a covid test prior to taking the ferry to UK


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Google might be the best source for that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Do you have the Anti Covid app on your phone Bill? Cos it has a "Find a jab centre" tab in it with maps.

Ray.


----------



## Camion (Jul 22, 2021)

Pharmacie Central, 30-32 Grande Rue in Dieppe town Centre arrange Covid 19 Tests. They
will give you an appointment to suit. Then you go to the road around the rear to a
dedicated small clinic for the test. They give you printed hard copy of result within 30mins.
I used their services end of May, the test was free.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Camoin and welcome to MHF.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.google.com/maps/@49.927...=342.8592&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i16384!8i8192


----------

